

Show HN: Sat Seeker - an iOS app for finding/observing ISS passes - dolbz
http://satseeker.com

======
dolbz
The app is a simple one which allows the user to find predicted passes of the
ISS and details of the passes. It also allows the user to go into a AR-mode to
show overlaid on the device's camera, the path of the pass and the current
position of the space station.

As we're on HN I thought you'd appreciate a little challenge. As I've recently
read so much about how vulnerable MD5 and SHA1 hashes are I've posted 6 promo
codes for the app store below. The first 3 are MD5 hashes and the last 3 are
SHA1 hashes. Enjoy!

    
    
      55b2f186066bad4d7ceef8ae2ee6d722
      c6bbdca27affcb74482384cc50aaced9
      7828e9e4bec30e74dd53c99f161995d5
    
      da8cc33b2ced8b1a30e09b6bbc4e2f46c28059b1
      230eacd0401cf19b97482cf80865c345c32dc3c1
      2beac0773ed6b82632d1689874dd99f302de91b5
    
    

Tip: Promo codes are all upper case alphanumeric and 12 characters. Post if
you crack one to prevent people wasting their time!

